# Acer Aspire 5630 CMOS Battery location



## ope1973 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello 

My system clock has decided to stop running when my laptop is powered down.

So, I assumed that the CMOS battery is running out (I bought the laptop 1.5 years ago). Despite a lengthy hunt on the internet, and a fair old poke around underneath the machine with all the covers off, I can't find anything that faintly resembles a lithium battery.

Does anyone know where this thing is on my laptop ? :-(

Many thanks...


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

What you need to find is the service (not user) manual, or a site that has details on how to disassemble your laptop. I've looked around for acer service manuals, but they don't seem to provide them. That's one thing about Dells, they have great manuals. Anyway, I'll look around for a bit, never know could get lucky.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

No luck, looked for about half an hour, but always have probs finding acer service manuals. User's guides all over the place, doesn't help with how to get to the insides, sorry.


----------



## br1stolboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I probably know this i s a little bit behind the posting date? But if your still looking for Acer 5630 user manual to download... use this link.
http://www.nodevice.com/user_manual/acer/notebooks/aspire_568056303690.html
you have to agree to the terms etc, and wait 30 seconds before download starts. But worth it. Enjoy

br1stolboy


----------

